# testing with my eager subject ... Mr. doxx



## Dew (Sep 24, 2003)

so i wanted to test out this new color backdrop (light blue) before i did a shoot ... so who else? ... my hubby was sitting 3 ft away .. why not? ... well, u can tell by the look on his face how eager he was   

after the test shots, colors looked good ... i decided to fry him in photoshop ... just went crazy ... testing gradients and such  :greenpbl: 



i shall call it ... "Fry Baby"


----------



## oriecat (Sep 24, 2003)

That looks pretty cool, how come you're calling it a blooper?  :?:


----------



## Dew (Sep 24, 2003)

cause i have no idea what it is    ... i've been playing around with a few ... this one is fried the hardest .... i'm experimenting  :roll:


----------



## doxx (Sep 24, 2003)

how did I know that this pic shows up here :scratch: and how did I know out of my guts not to give you my logo file  :roll:


----------



## Dew (Sep 24, 2003)

betcha i can find ur logo file  :green to:


----------



## havoc (Sep 24, 2003)

I really like it, looks like it came off a magazine cover.  He does look pissed off, its a greeat expression to start with, and "frying" him in photoshop toped it off, i think its a great shot.....


----------



## Chase (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm just waiting for the next "cookies" type of retaliation


----------



## doxx (Sep 24, 2003)

waitin' for Kentucky fried mama, huh  :taped sh:


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 24, 2003)

YEAH DOXX!!!!!!!

THE SCORE:

doxx: 1

dew:  0


next round?

md


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Chase (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao:


----------



## Dew (Sep 24, 2003)

:shock: 

*running for cover*


----------



## manda (Oct 8, 2003)

damn imissed this one
i cant see!
i love the doxx-dew photo embarassment championships


----------

